# What to hand feed an adult budgie?



## Cayote (Dec 25, 2018)

Bit of a long story, you can read the whole thing below. But my main question is, what and how can I feed my budgie if he is unable to eat on his own?

I have a budgie, he's almost a year old and he's not doing too well. He got some overgrowth on his cere a few months ago and it looked like his nostrils were going to be closed off.

I called a local vet and they told me they've never even heard of the condition, and depending on what it is the treatment could cost upwards of $600, and I didn't even have $60 just for the consultation fee. I didn't wan't to get him euthanized, so I decided to just make him as happy and comfortable as I possible can...

It's been 2 months and his cere has cleared up, but he developed other problems. I just learned about scaly face, and I'm pretty sure that is what he has and he also has a bad case of scissor beak which makes it difficult for him to eat.

The closest avian vet to me is about a 1 hour drive away, but I don't have a drivers license :/ I have one person I can ask to take me, but there is a pretty good chance they will say no.

I have ordered a scaly face treatment online (Avimec) and I'm saving some money to take him to the local vet just to get his beak trimmed, but in the mean time I need to feed him.

There are signs he's been eating some of the small seeds but when I cleaned his cage today I noticed his poo is very dry, so I'm not sure if that's from a lack of food or water but I have to try something to keep him alive until I can get him to a vet. What would be the best thing to feed him?

Sorry for the long post, I thought it'd be best to get as much details out as I can. Thanks.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Where are you located? How did you come to get this budgie? What is your income? Can you post a picture of your budgie's face so we can see how severe his issues are? What's his name?


----------



## Cayote (Dec 25, 2018)

justmoira said:


> Where are you located? How did you come to get this budgie? What is your income? Can you post a picture of your budgie's face so we can see how severe his issues are? What's his name?


I live in Australia.

My ex bought him from a pet store.

$0 lol, I'm in a bad place in my life right now, so I've had to move in with my mother recently and she's been buying the bird's food and ordered the Avimec treatment.

His name is Wally.

I uploaded 4 photos, I can try and get some better ones later once he's sleepy. He's not hand reared so he doesn't like people getting too close to him.

A friend suggested I give him cuttlefish but as you can see it hasn't really helped the scissor beak. He looks horrible but I really am trying to do the best I can with what little I have. I refuse to have him euthanized.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi there, I’m sorry you are in this situation, and that poor Wally isn’t 100%. Where in Aus are you? I’m also in Aus (Vic) and may be able to help in some way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Oh my, poor Wally! Thank you for trying to help him! 
First, here's a list of the avian vets in Australia AAVAC, NSW |Independent association of avian veterinarians in Australia and New Zealand 
Try calling a few and seeing if they can recommend anything over the phone for a special diet and also if they have a mobile unit. Some avian vets will come to your house and some will work with you with a payment plan, especially if it's a dire as poor Wally. 
Second, his case of mites is extreme. Everything of his will need to be deeply and completely cleaned, anything fabric will have to be thrown away (including cotton perches) and wood will have to b baked at a high temp for a long time to kill them. I'm sure there's a stickie thread on proper treatment; also any of those vets I listed will be able to tell you properly what to do. 
Third, as far as costs go, you can try GoFundMe. This is the sort of situation GFM is for! Don't feel any shame. You are doing this to save Wally's life and his situation is life threatening! We also have a lot of members here from Australia so maybe do a post titled something like 'Australian members, I need some help!' and they might be able to help with transport, ideas, or a few kind souls might help with funds. 
I live in Canada so unfortunately I can't help directly. Good luck!! Keep us updated!

Some more information in scissor beak: https://birdtricksstore.com/blogs/birdtricks-blog/scissor-beak-in-parrots


----------



## Cayote (Dec 25, 2018)

Blingy said:


> Hi there, I'm sorry you are in this situation, and that poor Wally isn't 100%. Where in Aus are you? I'm also in Aus (Vic) and may be able to help in some way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I live in NSW, not really sure how you could help out but thank you for being thoughtful.


----------



## Cayote (Dec 25, 2018)

justmoira said:


> Oh my, poor Wally! Thank you for trying to help him!
> First, here's a list of the avian vets in Australia AAVAC, NSW |Independent association of avian veterinarians in Australia and New Zealand
> Try calling a few and seeing if they can recommend anything over the phone for a special diet and also if they have a mobile unit. Some avian vets will come to your house and some will work with you with a payment plan, especially if it's a dire as poor Wally.
> Second, his case of mites is extreme. Everything of his will need to be deeply and completely cleaned, anything fabric will have to be thrown away (including cotton perches) and wood will have to b baked at a high temp for a long time to kill them. I'm sure there's a stickie thread on proper treatment; also any of those vets I listed will be able to tell you properly what to do.
> ...


Thank you so much for the advice! I called a bunch of vets on that page you linked and all of them were closed except for one and the guy was super helpful! He told me to apply the Avimec that I purchased and to come in for a $20 beak trimming and the $50 consultation fee will be waived!! I should be able to scrape up $20 soon, I'll try asking a friend if I can borrow it. The vet isn't too far from me either, It would take about 40 minutes to walk there. He also gave me some advice on what I could feed my baby, he recommended I crush up some plain biscuits (I think Canadians just call them cookies?) and mix in some crushed seed and water and feed Wally with a syringe. In the meantime I'm going to scrub his cage, bake his perches, throw away his blanket etc... I will be sure to update regularly. Thank you so much!


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Can you send me a private message please? I’d like to donate the funds for the beak trim.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Thank you for rescuing Wally and doing all you can to give him a good life. :hug:

I am contacting you via Private Message - please check your in-box.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Thank you for giving Wally the best possible care you can :hug: 

It's wonderful you're trying so hard to help him get better. I wish you the best of luck!

Meanwhile, you've come to a great community full of budgie lovers which has all the information you need to stay updated on the best of budgie care practices! 

Be sure to read through the resources provided above  If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help!

Best wishes for Wally, and please keep us posted on his condition :fingerx:

Cheers :wave:


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Any update on little Wally?


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

You will be able to help Wally. People on this site will have good advice for you. And, for now, when in doubt, try to just do the best you can. Wally will also get used of you and you both will be more at ease together. Good Luck. Do keep letting us know how it is going with Wally. Bye.


----------

